# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Leptoglossus occidentalis o chinche del pino.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros de aficiones y demás, os enseño otro de mis grades avances, esta vez es un hemíptero de la familia Coreidae, Leptoglossus occidentalis más conocido como chinche  perforador de las semillas de coníferas, no es raro que este último mes haya visto unos cuantos de ejemplares ya que estoy parcialmente rodeado de Pinus halepensis,  este bichejo  insertan su aparato bucal a través de las escamas de las piñas y dentro de los piñones, succionando y disolviendo el contenido de la semilla mediante sus enzimas salivares.

Es una especie invasora, tiene su área de distribución original en los Estados Unidos.

En la Península Ibérica las primeras localizaciones se realizaron en el 2003 en Barcelona por lo que se puede comprobar la península se le va a quedar pequeña.







Espero que os sea interesante.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

